# Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS Auflösung



## Klatschmohn92 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute

habe einen Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS daheim stehen und hab den gleich mal angeschlossen aber nicht über HDMI. Ich bekomme zwar ein Bild aber in der falschen Auflösung. Der Monitor zeigt ein kleines Fenster an wo steht "empfohlene Einstellung 1920x1080 60Hz. 

Das wollte ich auch einstellen nur in meiner Windowseinstellung ist das Maximum für den Bildschirm 1280x1024.

Hab eine Nvidia gforce gtx 275, die hat schon problemlos die auflösung auf größeren Monitoren dargestellt.

Hab alle Treiber aktualisiert aber bringt auch nix.

Was kann man da machen?


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2012)

_Worüber hast du denn angeschlossen? Warscheinlich VGA? Dann solltest du dir einen VGA -> DVI-Adapter zulegen._


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (20. Juli 2012)

leider weis ich nicht wie das heisst jedenfalls hab ich den teil des kabels der in meinen pc reingeht das ist so ein kleines blaues mit sonem weißen dicken adapter vorne dran damits passt und das selbe blaue schmale geht in meinen monitor rein


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juli 2012)

Dann ist der Monitor via VGA angeschlossen.

Da gehen nur 1280x1024.

Du musst den Monitor entweder per DVI oder HDMI anschließen. Da du ja schon einen DVI-Ausgang an der Grafikkarte hast, verwende doch das DVI-Kabel (was bei Samsung eigentlich immer dabei ist) oder kauf dir eins.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (20. Juli 2012)

Habs per DVI angeschlossen am Monitor und PC aber es zeigt immernoch keine Option für 1920x1080 an....


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (20. Juli 2012)

hier


----------



## bemuehung (20. Juli 2012)

hast nochmal Erkennen/Identifizieren gemacht ansonsten bügel mal den aktuellen Treiber drüber

oder mal in den erweiterten Einstellungen gucken

müsstest es ja auch im "nVidia Center" irgendwie einstellen können , da müsste aber mal jemand mit ner nVidia schauen da ich AMD/ATI verbaut hab


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (20. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt bei Erweiterte Einstellungen geklickt und auf "Alle Modi auflisten" 

Da hab ich die Einstellung 1920x1080 true color 60 HZ gefunden und aktiviert. Nur isses jetzt komisch, das bild sieht von der größe richtig aus aber bei schwarzen und dunkelgrauen farben sind jetzt so rote linien... irgendwie ein farbfehler..???


----------



## Lausbua (20. Juli 2012)

Hmm, sitzt das Kabel evtl nicht sauber? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du wirklich über DVI verbunden hast (am Stecker sind 8x3 Pins plus ein etwas länglicher Kontakt).

Hast du zufällig ein Knoppix rumliegen, um damit mal das Bild mit einem unabhängigen System zu testen? Falls dir Knoppix nichts sagt: Das ist ein Linux, das von CD / DVD bootfähig ist und wo du nichts installieren musst. Vorteil für dich: Deine Daten auf der Festplatte bleiben unverändert, das Testsystem startet vollkommen von der CD / DVD und greift deine Daten nicht an. Du kannst Knoppix als ISO unter http://knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/ downloaden und auf DVD brennen.

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Falls dir jemals dein Windows aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mehr booten sollte, kannst du mit dem Knoppix den Rechner booten und beispielsweise deine Daten auf eine externe Festplatte sichern.


----------



## Xidish (21. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie scheint mir da nicht so ganz die Synchronisation zu funktionieren.
Denn sonst wären imo in dem Nvidia Einstellungsfenster bereits alle Auflösungen aufgeführt.

Ich habe nur eine GeForce 250 GTS und es klappte auf anhieb.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts unten im System-Tray musst Du einfach auf Nvidia Symbol Linksklicken.
Da steht sogar, welche Anschlussart vorliegt.

Bei Deinem Bildschirm musst Du die mittlere Verbindungsart benutzen (also  - am besten DVI zu DVI ( nicht DVI Bildschirm per Adapter an einen VGA Anschluss am PC)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild ist von der Bedienungsanleitung Deines Bildschirms abfotografiert.


----------

